# Not receiving notifications



## Oldy Nuts

Since at least yesterday morning, I stopped receiving email notifications of new posts in the threads I am subscribed to. I have made no change at all in my preferences in the forums, and my email program is working normally: I have been receiving and sending emails without any problem.

If I go to My Threads, I see every change in them, including other participant's new posts, and my own, but emails are nor coming. Any idea?

Addition: I also didn't receive an email notification for a PM from Mateamargo, whom I contacted last night about this but answered he couldn't help me, and suggested posting here.


----------



## JamesM

Have you checked your spam or junk mail folder?  Depending on your email service and its quirks, automated messages from WordReference may have been classified as junk mail.  Filter definitions are constantly changing. What went through yesterday may not go throug today.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

No messages in the Junk or in the Trash boxes. My email program warns me when I receive spam, and it either sends it to the Junk box, or to the Trash box. I have just checked, just in case, but they are both empty. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Rayines

Oldy Nuts said:


> No messages in the Junk or in the Trash boxes. My email program warns me when I receive spam, and it either sends it to the Junk box, or to the Trash box. I have just checked, just in case, but they are both empty. Thanks anyway.


Hola Oldy Nuts: ¿estás seguro de que no leés primero los mensajes a través del foro?, porque en ese caso, creo que ya no te manda el e-mail. (Supongo que esto lo sabés, y mi pregunta está demás ).


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Thanks, Inés, but it isn't that either. This is a sudden change I noticed yesterday morning. There were no emails from WR when I switched on my computer (there usually are), but on entering the forums I found posts after my last one in several threads. And up to the time of writing this message, I have not received any further email from WR; I even had to find out by myself that two moderators had sent me PMs on this.


----------



## k-in-sc

I'm getting them fine. I bet it's your e-mail. Have you tried configuring a different e-mail address (from a different provider)? Then you'll know where the problem lies, and in the meantime you can just forward the WR e-mails automatically from that address to your main address.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Karen, that's an excellent suggestion. And I was surprised because you hadn't followed me here so far...


----------



## k-in-sc

I'm trying to catch up to you! 
Posts: 4,967
Posts: 5,092

It's true that I've gotten in the habit of following people I "know" around the site when I get tired of my impossibly hairy threads in the Specialized forum ...


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Karen, you are a genius. I have just changed my email address, and I started receiving notifications at once. The one I was using is provided by a company, and now I will have to find out what have they changed over the weekend that is blocking the messages from WR.


----------



## k-in-sc

Glad it helped!


----------

